
Will bots replace developers in the future? - jobnomade
https://www.saas.do/b
======
jobnomade
The charts on [http://www.fastcoexist.com/3054842/visualizing/how-soon-
befo...](http://www.fastcoexist.com/3054842/visualizing/how-soon-before-your-
job-is-done-by-a-robot-this-graphic-will-tell-you) show that 45% of the time
of a developer's job can be automated. Your thought?

~~~
Piskvorrr
...but picking out _which_ 45%, now that's the trick. The site essentially
reiterates the 1970s marketing pitch of COBOL, Now With Rounded Corners (TM)
And A Cute Robot (batteries and lasers not included).

Statistically speaking, 100% of the inventions claiming "developers will be
out of their jobs because This New Invention" has proven false so far, indeed
creating _more_ SW development jobs instead. Does that have any sort of
predictive power about _this_ product? Probably yes.

